# Cookware question



## Maverick1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi
I cooked up some mackerel last night, I used a pan lid to cover it, and now the fish smell won't come off of it. I tried soaking it in soap water and such, but it just won't go away.
Is there anyway to get rid of the smell completely? Or is there type of cookware that are easy to clean. I am trying to find out and the only decent resource am finding is cookware reviews
I would like to know what you use and how you clean to get rid of the smell


----------



## oneezreiter (Mar 28, 2016)

What is it made of?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Try white vinegar.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

oneezreiter said:


> What is it made of?


Yeah, what is it made of?

Cook some snapping turtle with it. It won't smell like mackerel anymore.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Get it wet, rub baking soda into it.


-DallanC


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I use Barkeeper's Friend on all my stainless cookware, that should take care of it.


----------

